# What brands do you ride?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My main saddle is a custom Corriente and my other is a Simco roping saddle. The pads that I have right now are Mustang brand and so are most of my rope halters (good quality for super low price). My bridle is an NRS special called "Cowhand" and I search around for the cheapest reins I can find that are 8' long and made of harness leather.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

At the moment I have a Mondega Forward seat Saddle but am getting a Bates Isabell Dressage.
My Bridle is a Shedrow with a raised noseband.
Im not sure what brand my bit is some fancy french name.
And my saddle pad is also Shedrow


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Barefoot Cheyenne saddle. ..But I have no idea what type of halter/bridle/brushes I use. xD I just buy odd ones, when ever I need one. But I've had my current bridle for 6 years now.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ummmm.... I have a custom work saddle that I use for daily use. I think my show saddle is a textan. My show bridle is a circle y... I don't have any idea what the brand of my work bridle is. My english saddle is an M. Tolousse with a camelot girth and the bridle is...... not really sure... Maybe? Not sure... my leathers are courbette....

I have an old big horn saddle that I used for years, it's all leather.... My blankets are mostly weathebetas, I do have a turtle neck and some other brands... Schneiders, stateline, etc... My bits are whatever I liked at the time... My halters are from windmill I think....

I dunno......


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a Double J Sronce pro shooter saddle, my bridle is also matching Double J. Not cheap tack, but really well made and probably will last me years so well worth it. Its a newer saddle, but has an older traditional look. Breastcollar is weaver, I always love anything weaver leather, its sooo soft. My pads are a classic equine my husband picked up for $25 used and I have a used thinline I put on top of that. I have handmade rope halters I got on ebay.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I use a Wintec 250 AP saddle for my mare. I have so many bridles it's not even funny. If I find a bridle I like that's a size cob, I buy it. The one I use the most is just a plain headstall with clips, double-jointed oval mouth loose ring bit, and long rubber reins. I loveeeee the rubber reins.
I also have a Pinnacle Dressage saddle that I really like, but it doesn't fit my little mare. 

If any of you are looking for a great turnout blanket, this is the one to buy ---> Defender Premier Quick-Clip Blanket - Statelinetack.com

I bought one for Athena over 2 years ago after she destroyed her other ones, and it still looks brand new even though it's been through hell.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well.. i have an Abetta synthetic western saddle as well as an American West. For the Abetta (which is black & purple ) i have all the matching gear except for the reins, which are Weaver.
On my American West saddle i'm not sure what brand the bridle & breast collar are (i'll have to check) but they were freaking expensive! lol I use a "tough enough to wear pink" SMX airride pad.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I ride a BigHorn pleasure saddle. Most comfortable saddle ever. Almost toooo comfortable! 

I ride in a tuffy (also bighorn) halter-bridle combo that is pinkish/purple and cotton, hot pink roper reins. 

My pad is a reinsman...its very nice and I bought it for $4 nearly brand new at a tack swap. Its a nice pad.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Western saddle is a circle y, no clue on my western bridles mostly gifts. English saddle and bridle are Henri de Rivel. Halters and leads are weaver. Saddle pads no clue lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

My competition saddle is an Anky Salinero AMS, which is made by Pessoa. My competition bridle is an Anky Snaffle, which is also made by Pessoa. My work bridles are both ShowCraft. My dressage work saddle is a Wintec Isabell, my young horse saddle is a custom made stock saddle and my jumping work saddle is a Wintec 2000. I generally use Grainge saddlecloths for competition with a Roma sheepsin half pad, but for work I usually just use Roma breathable pads or left over saddlecloths from previous pony clubs. I use Grainge and Roma halters and leadropes or custom made ones from a lady in my pony club.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

My first saddle was a King barrel saddle. Tracie bought a King Trail and Pleasure Saddle and I fell in love with it so I bought one too. I think Indy's is a King too!

My pad is a Billy Cook, my bridle is weaver, no name cotton braided reins, Abetta breastcollar and Easyboots!


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

My Roping saddles are Circle Y and Corriente, My barrel saddle is a Southern trails The maker of that is actually a member of this forum. My saddle pads are all Classic Equine, Headstalls well i have tons and there all different brands. MY Splints and bell boots are all Professional Choice.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Working: Clinton Anderson headstall, his "o" ring smooth snaffle with the mecate reins and slobber straps. My saddle pad is also C.A. My "work" saddle is a Rocking R.

Showing: Custom headstall, "o" ring snaffle by C.A., weaver reins, Mayatex blanket over my saddle pad, and my show saddle is a Circle Y.

As far as other items, I use protection boots by Professional's Choice... that's about all I can think of at the moment. I also occasionally use a Myler bit I have around here....


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Courbette Vision close contact










and an Albion Legend 5000


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Western saddle are my Cowboy Tack saddle....love love love this saddle! My daughter rides in a Double J with some matching Double J tack but I was a buyer of headstalls for a while so she has quite a variety to choose from. Her show saddle is an El Dorado. My husband rides in a Rocking R. 
I have no idea what my daughter has for an English saddle.. my best friend gave it to her. It is a little 15" thing and fits her perfectly! I do remember seeing a tag under the flap but do not remember what it is.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

My saddle is Kieffer (the best brand I've ever had), some accesories are Stübben (awesome quality, just like Kieffer) and the rest - bridles, halters, training stuff are all various manufacturers in which I didn't find any I'd like particularly. I have some Pfiff stuff and although Pfiff is generally considered a quite lousy brand I have never had a problem with their products before.

Anyway when I'm considering buying something new and I can get it from Kieffer, that's the first thing I'm thinking about.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

for bridles

Uma wears a Crown with a brass clincher like this one. Black.:











Demi wears a Stubben with maroon padding. Black. Like this one except hers has the maroon instead of white:


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

My everday saddle was custom built by Don Lowen of Cowboy Classic Equipment out of Merritt, BC. My bridle that I use daily is Weaver and I had my reins made by a local guy because I couldnt find any heavy enough. I use a rope halter and lead that I got from Frontier tack and I have a Cutter Collection saddle pad and 2 ProChoice and few pairs of SMB boots.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Well my saddle is the circle y team penner: Its my only saddle. So I use it for everything:








As far as headstalls/breastcollars/reins.... they all vary in the maker. 
I will only buy hamilton and mustang halters, or use the halters I made myself.
I have a bunch of different saddle pads... my main one I use is a knock off of the classic equine esp pad.

And all my splint boots are professional choice.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the Circle Y team penner! Wish I could afford one! LOL


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> I love the Circle Y team penner! Wish I could afford one! LOL


That one is not actually mine.... but mine is Identical. I found that one for sale. If I had $1000... id buy it in a hearbeat. I love mine. Luckily I found mine for $500! And it wasnt even broke in. The guy bought it, rode in it 2x and didnt like it.


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

I ride a Dakota(Love this brand) Barrel saddle, off brand saddle pads(for now) Abetta breast collar(Surprisingly nice), Weaver headstall, don't know brand of bit, was told it was a lami-cell bit, and Stacy westfall weaver reins.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Billy Cook roping saddle, Reinsman pad and Cactus bridle and breastcollar.


----------



## WildSenses (Oct 20, 2010)

Saddles : Billy cook western pleasure show saddle. Billy cook Barrel saddle. Billy cook trail saddle. Keiffer dressage saddle. Mondega jumper saddle. Pessoa Jumper saddle. I really love my mondega! I want to get another mondega jumper saddle and even try for a mondega dressge saddle. Mondega's really fit my horses well and fits my seat and legs really well too! I find that they take forever to break in, but once they are 100% worked in, they are to die for to ride in! 

Bridles: Connemara. Keiffer. Val du Bois. Mondega. Billy Cook. JT International. And weaver.

Halters: Rope halters, I like using them, they are great for trailering, and they're easy to catch a horse in, and they can fit almost any size horse. It can fit my mini mare to my big TB gelding. And I have also caught a loose Belgian Draft team(I was at a fair and showing there) with my rope halters and they fit them. Even if I'm not using my rope halter/s I always have them on hand at shows or just at home. They are also great because horses tend to respond better to them. My QH doesn't respond to a normal nylon halter, but put a rope halter on him and he'll feel every small movement with the lead line.
I also just weaver a lot for halters, and Walsh for the leather halters. 

Leads: weaver and connemara
Girths: Rope Nylon, english and western, my QH likes the give of them. Fleece lined for western. Antares Belly Gaurd. Mondega anatomic girth and Val du Bois.
And for dressage: schleese. 

Bits: french link full cheek and o-ring/loose ring. Full cheek eggbutt snaffle. Regular o-ring snaffle. Dee ring happy mouth. 3 loose ring elevator bit. Dee ring copper roller. English short shank Hackamore. Bosal. Mechanical hackamore. Jointed Swivel curb.

Running Martingales are pessoa. 

Blankets: Shedrow do very well for my horses. I also have Bucas.

Saddle pads: Professional Choice. Back on track and shedrow. I love all my shedrow english saddle pads! I also have Thin line.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Dakota roper with an inch thick wool pad, weaver smart cinch & breastcollar, Schutz bros. flank cinch, headstalls & braided reins - best reins I've ever owned. LOVE them. All different kinds of bits - don't know the name brands on them - if there are any. 
For english I have a weaver close contact & all of the good stuff that goes with it for all that I know is weaver as well. Otherwise, I just ride bareback.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Saddles: I have a Big Horn synthetic, and a Derby Originals english AP...the latter of which I am trying to replace with a larger one...Lol!

Bridles: erm...I think most of my bridles are Weaver, but I have a couple of show bridles that I don't know the brands of. 

Bits: No brands come to mind, really...alot of my bits I have come across second hand; have a variety of snaffles, and a bunch of curbs...my mare likes plain old snaffle bits best. 

Halters: I have a bunch of rope halters, and I'm not sure the brands; i do have one that was hand made by a person on another horse forum. I also have some regular flat nylon halters, and some leather ones, but rarely use those for 'daily use'...I prefer the rope halters. 

Pad: I have a reinsman, but use that just for showing, and I also have a no name barrel pad, and a couple of regular ol' english pads...nothing special! 

Blankets: I think the ones I have are all Defender...atleast two of them are...


----------



## LuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2010)

Saddle: I have a newer model Stubben Siegfried CS with Sprenger System 4 stirrups and Mattes sheepskin riser
Bridle: a Stubben yoke with a breastplate that I'm not sure of the brand
Bits: Neue Schule Beval or Universal, I _love _these bits
Boots: Eskadron tendon & fetlock boots (the former are ancient and are ready for the bin at this stage), and when they're in the wash he wears Hampa Pro boots
Rugs: all Horseware Ireland (Rambo or Rhino. Amigo's not for me thanks)


----------



## ridingmymlc (Oct 26, 2010)

I just got a Bob's saddle. Love it.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Saddle: Crosby California Prix de Nations (LOVE IT!!!)
Bridle: I'm not sure on the brand, it says "Paris Tack" on the bridle, so I think it's the brand
Saddle pads: Excel (half pad and full pad)
Boots: Roma splint boots w/ open front, and some brand of bell boots that I don't know...
Bit: Mikmar D-ring double jointed, just got it and I love it!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Saddles- 
County Competitor (Dressage saddle)
Peter Horobin Pony (show saddle)
Bates caprilli show (show saddle, may buy another)
saving up for a County inovation (jumping saddle)

Bridles-
Horse Scene PVC bridles (everday use, I have about 4)
Custom made Mel burnes or Olympic saddlery (show bridles)
Browbands i just get made by highlands saddlery.

Saddle pads
Anything red/white/blue or Pink/Blue basicly anything pretty at Horseland =p 

Boots-
I bandage there legs while riding but for the paddock i use fleece paddock boots from Highlands saddlery.

Bits are all ranges of brands. Juts what works and fits =D


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Bits - goodwater argentine bit 5 inch mouth, standard 5 inch snaffle bit and korsteel uxeter cambridge mth kimberwick

saddle - Pessoa A/O with arms and Xch

bridle - Collegiate Raised Fancy Bridle

blankets - weatherbeeta jasper quilted stable blanket and tough-1 600D ripstop sheet

i use all purpose saddle pads

clippers - conairpro equine fx palm pro micro-trimmer works great for something thats 20$

and i use the showtime groomers set


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm a Barefoot saddle girl!! I own 3 different models of them, western, all purpose and dressage. Also use Buckaroo Leather's Ultimate Sidepulls.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Saddle:* Crosby Wembley II Spring-seat edition 

*Saddle Pad*: Equine Comfort Sheepskin Saddlepad

*Bit*: Pessoa Magic copper ball king dee bit

*Boots*: Easyboots

*Helmet*: Tipperary
*
Bridle:* Kincade (Yucky! never buy one!)

*Sport Boots*: Classic Equine

*Clippers:* Wahl


----------

